

Show HN: My side project, Instant Visual Search for Etsy. - dabent

I was inspired by Feross Aboukhadijeh's instant search for YouTube, so I took the latest Etsy API and built an instant search for them. I'd love it if you'd try it out and let me know what you think. It is at http://www.glancely.com/<p>I really hope it doesn't need an explanation, but start typing what you're looking for.  I used tags on the listings (among other things) to fuel my suggestions.  Click a color to filter on those listings, click to sort on price.  Click again to deselect.<p>I've tested on the latest Firefox, Chrome and IE on Windows and Safari on an iPad.  You will need JavaScript to run this as it is.  I plan to build a no script (and non-instant) version later.<p>If I have a tl;dr from all this, it's "use jQuery"  I've rolled AJAX/JavaScript apps by hand before and was really amazed at what jQuery enabled me to do so rapidly.
======
PixelJ
Really great: I like its speed and layout. The color search is a nice touch.
My only complaint is about the quality/quantity of results. When I searched
for "pulp art" I only see _3_ results whereas Etsy itself finds 531.
<http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_query=pulp+art>

~~~
dabent
Thanks! I appreciate the kind words.

The results: I'm working on that. This is more like the "MVSP" version as in
Minimum Viable Side Project.

------
ydant
I'd suggest putting something letting the user know what it does (beyond the
little label beside the search box). It's a pretty handy tool, but it doesn't
make it clear what it does - which is going to make sharing it a lot harder.

~~~
dabent
Thanks for the feedback. I'll have to work on that. I thought about putting a
little graphic below on startup that explains the site more.

------
iworkforthem
Er.. the hyperlink on the Developed by ETSY API is pointing to some where
else. Should ideally be linked to <http://developer.etsy.com> :P

~~~
dabent
Thanks! Great catch. Silly typo - fixed now.

------
allenp
Did you pre-analyze the images to do the color filters?

~~~
jfarmer
The Etsy API returns the primary color of an image.

~~~
code_duck
Very, very poorly. A large percentage of images are labeled #ffffff, others
are simply wrong. They've known for years; no improvements.

------
imwilsonxu
cool, that is fast! And i like that color filter, also.

two things after playing around: 1\. it's a little inconvenient to hover on
the pics to checkout the price every time. 2\. where's the navigation, sth
like 'next page'?

~~~
dabent
Thanks. I may have to experiment with the price/hover, but the navigation
features are definitely on my mind for the future releases.

------
dabent
Clickable: <http://www.glancely.com/>

------
logicb
Cool ....

------
mironlulic
Nice work

~~~
dabent
Thanks!

~~~
BenS
This is really neat! I've been trying to implement a visual search for my
startup. Would you be up for chatting sometime about what you learned?

~~~
dabent
I'm not sure how much I've "learned" but I can talk. You wouldn't be going to
Startup School, would you?

~~~
BenS
I might be at some of the events afterward. Maybe we can coordinate by email?
My address is in my profile.

